# The Death Star: 833 315 years to start of construction



## Spider-Man22 (Sep 23, 2011)

The *Death Star* is a fictional moon-sized space station and superweapon appearing in the _Star Wars_ movies and expanded universe. It is capable of destroying a planet with a single destructive energy beam.










two Death Star:











Construction:









In February 2012, students from Lehigh University of Pennsylvania published a blog post that priced the Death Star based on the cost of steel to produce it. The students believed that in today's economy, it would cost $852,000,000,000,000,000 assuming that the diameter of the Death Star was 140 kilometres but that it would take 833,315 years to produce enough steel to begin work.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm sure the **** erectus have something along the lines of this orbiting some rebel planet galaxies away from us


----------



## Spider-Man22 (Sep 23, 2011)

A few astronomers sometimes use the term "Death Star" to describe Nemesis, a hypothetical star postulated in 1984 to be responsible for gravitationally forcing comets and asteroids from the Oort cloud toward Earth.

Enron labeled one of the false companies used in its fraudulent manipulation of the California power grid "Death Star".

ILM's principal render farm is named Death Star. The effects house is extremely secretive about the computing power the AMD-powered Death Star possesses, but it is estimated that at one time it employed close to 1500 processors in 750 nodes.

IBM's line of Deskstar hard drives (and to a lesser extent Hitachi's) are colloquially referred to as "Deathstars", especially the very unreliable 60GXP and 75GXP models.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it'd take much less time and money to construct it when the nanotechonology is developed enough.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Like a person on that site said, Couldn't we just convert the moon ? Build the giant laser on the outside, hollow out the middle.... it could work..:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

They'd use the clones to build it.
Problem is the plumbing for all of the toilets and vending machines for all of the snacks they would need.

I believe that dark chocolate would be the theme for the Death Star.


----------



## Spider-Man22 (Sep 23, 2011)

The first "Death Star"

Most of the procedures in this section of the events shown in the movie Star Wars: Episode IV. A New Hope.

"Death Star" was designed before the start of the Clone Wars (the separatists wanted to use the Death Star against the Republic, but its construction was never started due to the invasion of Geonosis - drawings of the "Stars .." were given to Darth Sidious, who immediately found a use for them, when he became Emperor), but was later handed over to the Empire, namely Cinara Wright and Bevel Lemelisk commissioned by Grand Moff Tarkin to monitor the external territories. Initially, the project was intended to destroy the dead planets in order to facilitate the extraction of minerals, but the idea Tarkin, the station is able to blow up the planet, was to terrify the population subject to him sectors and completely eliminate any possibility of resistance to imperial power. In this project used the Sinar "Great Arms" geonozistsev created before the Clone Wars. The construction of the station was completed in the year of the Battle of Yavin.

Tarkin was eager to try out new weapons. Soon, he was given such an opportunity: Darth Vader captured Rebel Princess Leia agent who was carrying the stolen Death Star plans to the rebels, but managed to hide them, and brought her to the station. As the popularity of the Rebel Alliance has continued to grow, the Empire urgently needed to stop this process, the more the insurgents could find a weak spot in the plans of the station and destroy it. Vader was trying to torture with the help of, robot-hangman to get Leia to give the location of the secret base of the Alliance and to confess to plans were hidden, but she did not succumb. Then, Tarkin brought "Death Star" to Alderaanu - home planet of Princess, and said that if she will not give him a Rebel base, it will destroy Alderaan. In a panic, Leia told him that the base is located on a remote planet Dantooine, but Tarkin did not stop the execution of Alderaan, as he was required to teach a lesson to all rebels, and the destruction of populous planet in the galaxy's center that supports the rebels could not be better suited for deterrence.

Secret Star plans were hidden inside the Levi-astromehanika droid R2-D2, who was ordered to find Obi-Wan Kenobi, who, along with Luke Skywalker, Han Solo, Chewbacca, and C3PO robot translator were in the dock of the Death Star in 2037 aboard the Space Shuttle " Millennium Falcon, "which was captured by attracting ray stars almost immediately after the hyperspace of a non-existent Alderaanu.

Soon after, Luke Skywalker and Han Solo helped Lee escape, but their ship was hanged beacon, a signal which found that the rebel base is located on the fourth moon of the planet Yavin. "Death Star" went there to deliver a crushing blow to the Alliance. Meanwhile, the rebels, having analyzed the stolen plans to Leia station, found that the only way to destroy the well-protected station - hit its main reactor through the exhaust port, ending a hole diameter of about two meters. When the "Death Star" arrived in the Yavin system, she was met with rebel fighter units. Thus began the Battle of Yavin, the date which later became the beginning of the chronology of the New Republic. The rebels suffered heavy losses, but before the "Death Star" was able to reach the firing position, the Luke Skywalker got to hit the reactor station Proton rocket (torpedo), and "Death Star" exploded. Tarkin was killed along with his brainchild, and Vader, who participated in the defense, was thrown away into space aimed shot Han Solo. This victory allowed the alliance to strengthen their positions, but the Empire was still very far from defeated.

Enraged by the death of Emperor Palpatine station subjected Lemelisk, who considered himself guilty of the lesion, painful death. Pre-clone was grown Lemelisk, which (after moving to a card design techniques with Sith) have led to design a new, even more enormous, "Death Star", which would have been without drawbacks of its predecessor. From time to time, Palpatine executed again and again Lemelisk created his clone.
The second, "Death Star"

Most of the procedures in this section of the events shown in the movie Star Wars: Episode VI. Return of the Jedi.

The new Death Star has turned even more powerful and invulnerable than its predecessor. Unfortunate ventilation shaft that leads directly to the reactor was replaced by a complex and extensive system of pipes, by millions of millimeter-ending holes on the surface, with fuses in case of explosion. The reactor was able to gather energy for a shot a few minutes (the previous version required about a day). Focusing device made it possible to beam pointing not only to the planet, but also on large ships. In addition, the Death Star, located at the planet Endor, defended by a force field generator is located outside the Star. On the surface battle stations were scattered over thousands of laser guns, as well as hangars for shuttles and fighters.

The cunning plan devised by Emperor Palpatine, was whether to create the illusion of the Rebel Alliance in Star vulnerabilities. To do this, however, first necessary to find and disable the force field generator. The data obtained by the scouts of the Alliance (and sometimes - at the cost of living), revealed that he is on the forest moon of Endor and poorly guarded. But in fact, leaked data was adjusted by the Emperor as a trap, waited for Han Solo and his party rebels on Endor. Thus the Emperor hoped to lure and destroy the entire Rebel fleet, which will be sent to a diversion from the main Imperial attack. Nevertheless, resourcefulness and luck of heroes, not only allowed them to escape from the trap of empire, but did destroy the generator. They greatly helped the people of Endor, small intelligent animals, Ewoks, like little bears. Then link the Alliance fighters, led by Lando Calrissian, pilots the "Millennium Falcon" to the ventilation system crept to the reactor (as a star has not completed) and destroyed it, barely having time to get away from the explosion.
Technical characteristics

AP diameter of the first 164 km. The diameter of the second AP - 900 km. Earlier sources resulted in smaller numbers. For comparison, the diameter of the moon around 3480 km.
2 hyperspace engine
123 of the generator for each navigation system giperperehoda Bank, symmetrically arranged on the surface of the station;
Two motor running

Full-time crew

27,048 officers
774,576 soldiers, pilots and mechanics
378 576-378 685 staff
about 25 000 stormtroopers (Imperial Guard)
About 400 000 different droids;

Armament

The central guide superlaser, super-powerful. Firing the first station - 1 shot for 24 hours, the second - a shot in 3 minutes;
8 superlaser high accuracy;
5000 laser batteries;
5000 heavy laser batteries;
2500 laser guns;
2500 ion cannons;
768 generators / projectors beam capture;

Spacecraft on-board

Four major classes of ships;
7200 TIE Fighter;
3600 shuttles class L;
1860 amphibious ships;
13,000 units of planetary technology and additional fleet
1400 ATV tanks;
1400 SPG AST;
178 commanding tanks;
356 "flying fortresses";
4843 heavy-wheeled tanks HAVwAS;
4824 units of the auxiliary fleet;
300 TIE-fighter;
5 personal TIE-Fighter Darth Vader;


----------



## Spider-Man22 (Sep 23, 2011)

I know why the Death Star. It is useful in the future to prevent the collision of the Milky Way and Andromeda. You can change the course of history, to try to destroy the galaxy Andromeda.


----------



## Spider-Man22 (Sep 23, 2011)

that's why it is useful in the future


----------



## WestSideJohn (Apr 20, 2005)

I thought it was a long time _ago_ in a galaxy far away?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

WestSideJohn said:


> I thought it was a long time _ago_ in a galaxy far away?


That was before the invention of the Internet.


----------



## Spider-Man22 (Sep 23, 2011)

No!!! In future next 4 000 000 000 years


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

^^ The future is now.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe it was a long time ago for that galaxy far away, but it still is way ahead in the time continuum, then the present day earth.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

^^ Who needs the Death Star when we have Google?


----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I'm pretty sure it'd take much less time and money to construct it when the nanotechonology is developed enough.


+1


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

My questions would be, 

Is there enough iron ore in the earth to make that. I think we would have to mine other planets. The earth would get hollowed out, and lose mass. 

Also, this would disrupt the orbit of the earth and moon causing all sorts of problems with tides and what not.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Forza dark force! kay:


----------



## Spider-Man22 (Sep 23, 2011)

In detail - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Star


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

epic fail.


----------

